# IBS-C + Bladder infection?



## 15114 (Jun 29, 2005)

Anyone else suffer symptoms of bladder infection or UTI and nausea? I called my regular Dr. to get something to relieve the pressure and burning and he told me he thinks its IBS related, but to come in to do a P test in the a.m. and to call my GI doc too...of course it's after hours! I took AZO to relieve the pressure but that made me vomit....just looking to see if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## 19256 (Oct 19, 2005)

I can so relate i had peeing problems for 2 years now i been to doctors tubes you name it they cant find anything so it must be from ibs i take like azo and all those pee pills every single night and someties use monostat for irritation.. i cant wear tight things at all.. it stinks but i dont think there anything they can do..


----------

